
Marine Archaeologists Excavate Greek Antikythera Shipwreck - jdnier
http://www.heritagedaily.com/2015/09/marine-archaeologists-excavate-greek-antikythera-shipwreck/108391
======
jdnier
Amusing quote: “Every single dive on it delivers fabulous finds, and reveals
how the ‘1 percent’ lived in the time of Caesar.”

